# Gold Coast Seaway?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what the weather will be like but if I don't get to Palm beach reef tomorrow (Sunday) I wouldn't mind seeing what the Gold Coast Seaway is like and maybe paddle along the beach and back. Just an idea. If I'm not too tired I would like to get out again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

How can you be in two places at one time.

Another wasted thread by Zone, so where did you go today, was it Palm Beach, Moreton Bay or the Gold Coast seaway?

Post for one trip and someone might join you. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

> How can you be in two places at one time.
> Another wasted thread by Zone, so where did you go today, was it Palm Beach, Moreton Bay or the Gold Coast seaway?


How is this a wasted thread!? The only waste is what you have just said, Try something constructive.

I'm not sure where you are coming from here.

I never said anything was set in concrete. Is there anything wrong with 2 options!? If somebody likes the idea of a Gold Coast trip then great, maybe they would prefer to hit Morton chasing Tuna and Mackerel.
Depends on what the weather is doing. Unlike the calm water fishing you might choose to do some people actually venture off shore and when you do that you want a back up plan if the weather turns bad.



> Post for one trip and someone might join you.


I'll be sure not to ask you. :lol:

Anyway, I'm sure you were only joking. I'll leave you to the forum now because I'm off for an afternoon fishing session in an unknown and undecided destination.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe to try and avoid conflicts like this in the future you could maybe make it just one thread and perhaps have a poll for the options? It would just save space on the forum and perhaps stop some of the other members from firing up. This is supposed to be a relaxed, easy going forum after all. I have no beef, nor do i really care, but i do care about the amount of conflict starting to arise and i think we should try and prevent it where possible you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

You can't please everybody, and I don't plan to. I also don't plan on changing who I am or my ways. If somebody has beef about something as petty as posting more than 1 fishing trip ideas then tuff! That's their problemo. 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fair enough... :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

After all this petty BS I don't plan on telling of any of my fishing plans in the future.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Zone said:
> 
> 
> > After all this petty BS I don't plan on telling of any of my fishing plans in the future.
> ...


Totally agree with that so dont you ever, EVER think you're wrong oh mighty Gatesy! (Yeah yeah, little too far, on a bit of a high from spending all my money at the local tackle store )


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

> It is hardly petty BS if another member drives 45 mins to get to your launch site to only later find out you went somewhere else without having the courtesy of letting them know via posting your changed intentions on the forum.
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong and there is a fine line between common courtesy and petty BS but I don't think so.


Yes, you are wrong, Dead wrong! No where does it say, "hey guys, I'll be at such and such place at this particular time. Come join me" This trip is a happening thing.

It says Gold Coast Seaway? as the Title, and I go on to say I wouldn't mind going there. This was never a confirmed trip so get over it and put your Mods Cap back on and learn to smile instead of trying to prolong this crap. You of all people should know better Gatesy.

If you want to delve deeper, I once went to a trip that was actually confirmed with the street and launch spot and everything (Unlike anything I went into detail about) Shock Horror :shock: I showed up but nobody else did despite being told there waould be a few people there. I didn't get on the forum and have a cry and publicly post that the trip should have been cancelled via a post, or carry on for days about it. I got on with it and went out fishing on my own. I don't need somebody to hold my hand.
I also don't hold it against the person or persons who didn't show up. $hit happens.

I certainly didn't see them get such a load of BS from other people about it, like I am getting.

[MOD EDIT] removed for inappropriate aggression and language

Learn what is important and what isn't important in life.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OK I think this thread has run its course.

For the good of the site, can I please ask everyone to adhere to the golden rule my mum taught me: if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.


----------

